
RIM Acquires Social Calendaring Application Tungle.Me - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/rim-acquires-social-calendaring-application-tungle-me/
======
ianbishop
"RIM has been making a number of acquisitions in the past few months,
including HTML5 mobile developer TinyHippos, professional contact manager
Gist, and UI development team The Astonishing Tribe."

Add QNX to that list and it almost sounds like RIM may be able to acquire
their way back into the market.

~~~
acrum
>> it almost sounds like RIM may be able to acquire their way back into the
market.

At this point, they basically have no other choice but to acquire their way
back in.

------
orky56
Great product that solves a real problem. Not sure though how it fits in with
RIM's goal to get back on top since this isn't a major concern for their
customers. Was it just for the talent?

------
adammcnamara
From a talent perspective, this is a brilliant move. The Tungle team is top
notch. I think they bought a team that knows calendaring inside and out, not a
technology per se.

